# Beware of Scam on your TT



## glospete

*Over the last month or so I have become a victim of a clever 'Eastern
European' scam while out shopping. Simply dropping into Sainsbury's supermarket
for a bit of shopping turned out to be quite an experience.

Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to you or your
friends.

Here's how the scam works:

Two seriously good-looking voluptuous 20-21 year-old girls come over to
your car as you are packing your shopping into the boot. They both start
cleaning your windscreen, their breasts almost falling out of their skimpy
T-shirts. When you thank them and offer them a tip, they'll say 'No' and instead
ask you for a lift to another supermarket, in my case, Tesco's.

You agree and they both get in the back seat (difficult in a TT). On the way, they start
undressing, until both are completely naked. Then, when you pull over to
remonstrate, one of them climbs over into the front seat and starts
crawling all over your lap, kissing you, touching you intimately, and thrusting
herself against you, while the other one steals your wallet!

I had my wallet stolen on February 4th, 9th,10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, 20th,
24th and 27th. Then on March 1st, 4th, 6th, 10th and 13th and twice
yesterday.

So please warn all the older men you know to be on the lookout for this
scam.

The best times seem to be just before lunch and about 4:30 in the
afternoon.

P.S. Aldi have cheap wallets on sale for £1.99 each but Lidl wallets are
£1.75 and look better.
*


----------



## Monkey Hanger

Brilliant :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I have seen this before they got me 10 times last week


----------



## Silverye

:lol:


----------



## Jamie-V6




----------



## j8keith

Which Sainsbury's was this ?


----------



## eglin

I feel for any TTR and QS owners


----------



## bhp addict

:lol: Haha


----------



## Dotti

Brill :lol:


----------



## davelincs

:lol:


----------



## conlechi

:lol: :lol:


----------



## AdeL

:lol:


----------



## BrianR

Love it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## T3RBO

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## Spooky1

Superb!


----------



## EVO-RBD

:lol:


----------



## anbrian

Love it


----------



## SPECSMAN

very good


----------

